# wrong again!



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

the forcasters in our area said less than an inch for yesterday, ended up with9 inches in parts of the county we service. gotta love lake effect. really did not mind them messing up this forcast, it was a nice bonus on what has been an off winter for our area


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Now that is a nice oops!--money in the bank!!!!!!!!


----------



## scagster (Feb 19, 2005)

they are calling for an inch tommorrow, maybe i can squeeze 9 inches out of that again.


----------

